# Who has done SINGLE COLA grow?



## LassChance (May 8, 2009)

Saw some pics of a Single Cola grow and was quite impressed. Anybody done this?
The guy said he has gotten as much as 14 oz dry offa ONE single colla plant...which sounds way too good to be true at HALF that.  Still, the pic looked like a fat baseball bat of big ole BUD from top to bottom.

What's the Real Dope on this...dope?
If I understand correctly, you start removing side branching about the second week of flowering, once the plant's gears are in flower mode...forcing ALL the bud-to-be to form on that one single cola.
Anybody?

Thanks
Lass


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (May 8, 2009)

All autoflowers are basically a "single cola" plant. The way you described sounds WAY too stressfull to the plant to be successfull, but I havent actually tried it soo........


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 8, 2009)

Lass yes I have done it before but I done my cutting during Vegg stage. Also grew them outdoors, very easy to hide a single cola plant vs traditional MJ plant. But they will grow to the size of a B.Ball bat some of mine even got larger. The only cutting I did in flower stage was during the 1st 2 weeks and then it was just a few small lower branches that wanted to spread out to the sides. But other than that they would grow strait up and yes they will get fat. But as I said I done most of my training during vegging stage...take care.. PS I was growing mostly Indicas but I'm sure it could be used on sativas also..


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 8, 2009)

JBonez just did a post on how to grow them.  I'll see if I can find it.

EDIT:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41534


----------



## Growdude (May 8, 2009)

Look at my white widow monsters grow in my sig.


----------



## LassChance (May 8, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Look at my white widow monsters grow in my sig.



Lordy, Growdude...I almost wet my britches! Those are gorgeous! When do you trim, veg or flower?  SirTokie sez trim in veg, the guy's picture I saw somewhere else...I'll try to find it...said after first two weeks of flower.

Thanks, all.

Lass


----------



## Growdude (May 8, 2009)

I did some in vegg and flower, but after about 2 flowering weeks I didn't do any more.


----------



## JBonez (May 8, 2009)

more plants, pruned for single cola formation is the way to maximize your lights capabilities.

If you want weight, single cola SOG, thats what my next grow is going to be, ebb and flow, should be interesting, im harvesting tonight, then i setup for my first time in hydro!


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 8, 2009)

what size pots for sog? i use pots that are something like .75gal. they are typical

i flowered out a bagseed in an 8in pot but used crappy dirt and about 1/3rd washed out so there wasnt much dirt. the buds seem to be stuck at about 1.5in long. i scratched the stem up a lil bit(just rubbed the outside wax off) and scraped the top inch or two or dirt at the top that wasnt rooted and packed it with good new promix.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2009)

I find 14 ozs dry a little hard to believe unless it was grown outside.  This cola weighed less than an oz dry:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101886&d=1235674715


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 8, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I find 14 ozs dry a little hard to believe unless it was grown outside.  This cola weighed less than an oz dry:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101886&d=1235674715


Yes I also find 14 OZ dried hard to believe. When I did mine I think I had 5 or 6 in my veggie garden and my tallest one was about 40" tall and only got like 5 OZ dried off of it. I could see 14 OZ wet weight but dried IDK maybe but I would have to see that one for myself. Nice looking cola bud you have there THG very well done. Indoors or outdoors?...take care..


----------



## leafminer (May 9, 2009)

I do my indicas single cola now, it maximises the yield per square metre.


----------



## JBonez (May 9, 2009)

getting ready for a 25 plant sog in ebb&flow, 1000w in a 4x4 tent, should be good.


----------



## LassChance (May 9, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> more plants, pruned for single cola formation is the way to maximize your lights capabilities.
> 
> If you want weight, single cola SOG, thats what my next grow is going to be, ebb and flow, should be interesting, im harvesting tonight, then i setup for my first time in hydro!



me too! Once I get some all female clones, I want to do a hempy-single cola-SOG. To get a LOTTA single cola plants Im going to try using tall one gallon RubberMaid dontainers...and prolly put the drain hole at about four inches, figuring the res will need to be deeper,since the container is more narrow. Do you think it will work?

Lassie


----------



## LassChance (May 9, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I find 14 ozs dry a little hard to believe unless it was grown outside.  This cola weighed less than an oz dry:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101886&d=1235674715




I find it damn hard to believe, too.  That one of yours sure is a beauty.

This is a C&P of some good directions

*Single Cola growing for SOG or just for kicks* 
 	 	 	 	 	 	Alrighty, I've had a couple people as exactly how I go about growing out my plants in a single "baseball bat" style so here's a quick
"How To" for anyone interested. 

I guess this is the most logical section for me to put this into as there isn't really and FAQ submision section on the forum right now, maybe if one does get made (wink wink, nudge nugde ThC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) a helpful Mod would be kind enough to move this there.

There are a couple reasons for using this trimming method, 1: it keeps your plants overall footprint no larger than a few inches across, 2: it makes trimming when harvesting a lot easier with few buds to trim down and 3 for all those cash croppers out there it will eliminate the small and airy "trash nugs" which most customers dislike buying due to their lack of bag appeal. 

Though I am sure that like topping there are strains out there that may actually get an improved yield from this type of trimming I do want to state for the record that this is in no way guaranteed to increase your harvest per plant (though you may be able to harvest more total weight by fitting more plants into your flowering space by more effectively filling your overall square footage). 


Here we go;


Picture #1 the plant I'm starting with (Clone of my Purple Rhino about 8" tall or so) with some sidebranching)

http://www.freecannabis.com/forum/at...1&d=1161315722



Basically what you want to do is start your plant flowering like you normally would without anything in the way of modifications and let it do it's thing for about 2 weeks or so. After the plant has been flowering for 2 weeks it should have got a good amount of it's stretching over and done with (if it's an indica dominant strain), this means that now is a good time for us to start our trimming. 

NOTE: In this pictorial I did not wait for 2 weeks of 12/12 to go by before trimming as my Rhino does not branch out very much at all rendering this step unnecessary (You may find that this is the same for whatever strain you are growing).



Picture #2 shows some of the sidebranching that we want to do away with.

http://www.freecannabis.com/forum/at...7&d=1161314533


When trimming we want to chop off any side branching that has occured leaving on only the first 1 or two internodes with growthtips at the base of the branch.



Picture #3 shows the branch stump after the chop, notice that I have left 2 internodes right next to the main stalk.

http://www.freecannabis.com/forum/at...8&d=1161314545


I also skipped this step for this pictorial but I would also recommend that you totally remove the lower 1 or 2 nodes from your plant before flowering begins 
because even trimmed back these usually only produce trash nugs anyway (the number of nodes removed will depend on how tall your plant 
is and how many nodes it has in total).



Picture #4 shows or clone all trimmed up and ready to go back into the flowering room.

http://www.freecannabis.com/forum/at...9&d=1161314558



Picture #5 would be the same trimmed lady at the end of her flowering cycle.

http://www.freecannabis.com/forum/at...0&d=1161314567


A note on Sea Of Green style growing;
It is my firm belief that SOG stlye growing is the most effective way of getting the best yield you can out of your grow space per week, the downsides to most SOG grows are A: high plant numbers = bad news if you get busted, 2 if you're growing in a soil/soiless medium in single containers watering by hand will be an absolute nightmare as you will most likely have to water many, MANY pots at a minimum of every second day. To be honest the best ways to so a SOG grow are 1: Aeroponic/Hydro, 2: Large beds (IE 3x3 ft box) fed by Dripper (prefered) or watered by hand using a "rain shower" type spraying wand. Single containers are ok if you have an awful lot of time and a fairly small space to deal with. OF course it is also recommended that you do SOG using clones as part of the beauty of this method is the need for only a very short veg period after rooting has taken place. 

One could do a SOG from seed but even the most indica dominant of plants will not start flowering until about 3 weeks old even when grown under 12/12 straight from seed, not to mention the fact that after 3 weeks you would lose half of your plant count due to male plants needing to be pulled.




I know most of this is fairly basic but hopefuly one or two of you out there will find at least one or two useful tidbits of information in here.

Stay safe and grow hard,
 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	Attached Images 	 	  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Loli 1SM.jpg (144.8 KB, 443 views)    	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Loli 2SM.jpg (201.0 KB, 398 views)    	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Loli 3SM.jpg (181.3 KB, 374 views)    	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Loli 4SM.jpg (167.0 KB, 398 views)    	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Loli 5SM.jpg (96.9 KB, 446 views)   	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	
_ 	Last edited by Dr.LOAD : 10-20-2006 at 04:07 AM. 	 	_


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 10, 2009)

LassChance said:
			
		

> Im going to try using tall one gallon RubberMaid dontainers...and prolly put the drain hole at about four inches, figuring the res will need to be deeper,since the container is more narrow. Do you think it will work?



hey man. i would suggest still putting the res at about 2 inches from the bottom- otherwise too much stagnant water is sitting in the res.

only thing is you might have to water them more often- but that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## LassChance (May 10, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> hey man. i would suggest still putting the res at about 2 inches from the bottom- otherwise too much stagnant water is sitting in the res.
> 
> only thing is you might have to water them more often- but that shouldn't be a problem



OK.  So, it doesnt matter if the container is smaller or bigger, the res should still be two inches?  I dont mind the daily watering. Fooling with my plants is the high point of my day.
Cool.

Thanks
Lass


----------

